# Huron River Hex hatch?



## cityslicker4 (Jun 16, 2007)

My dad, grandpa and I were out on Lake Erie and saw a ton of mayflies, which got me to wonder if there was any action yet on the Huron River. I haven't ever fished it during the Hex hatch, but would like to give it a shot and am wondering when to start, any information would help. Feel free to PM me. Thank you in advance


----------



## Chuck_C (Jun 5, 2007)

Conventional wisdom is that the Hexes start hatching at the beginning of June in the southern regions of MI/WI, and drift north over the next 6 weeks or so. Found a hatch chart at *mffc.org/26.html* (sorry, the site won't let me link: haven't posted enough times. Add the www, etc to the front of that URL). With the late spring we had, things might be delayed slightly, but not by much. I'm over across the pond in WI, and I had Hexes hanging on my screens last Friday morning. The bugs generally start coming off the water near dusk, when the whippoorwills start singing, and continue until midnight or later.

However, there's an article here

* flymartonline.com/article47.html* (again, add the www)

that seems to indicate that the Huron Hex hatch lasts much longer than mid-July, and starts earlier in the day.

HTH, 

C


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hatch has started here as of last saturday.Small mouth fishing is picking up.Water has been low.Last week rains should help once water clears up some and drops abit.Wallys fishing has been dead.Kinda just like Erie,Mich


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

In the Dexter area, the hex hatch starts at the end of July, beginning of August. A whole lot of fun for smallie action.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Hex is usually August. The lower river might be different, but mid August in the AA area is the time for hex. Lower is great for sink tip and streamers.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I forgot to mention the ephoron. Carry some white flies in your box as well. Size 10 to 14. The ephoron appear as the hex are fading off near dark and can really stir up some fierce surface action.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

small mouth hitting on assorted lures. that's my 2 cents. good luck fishin.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Crawfish patterns stripped slowly are productive. I've also had good success with BIG whoolies (size 2 or even 1) with gold body, neon rubber legs, and brown marabou (I don't think they call that a whooly, but it looks like one and is tied similar too). Heavy line and bigger rods are helpful when trying to throw these sparrows.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I always prefer small cranks or jigs on a light spinning rig. never fails.


----------



## cityslicker4 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you all for the information, it will go to good use and is greatly appreciated from a kid going off to college and not able to spend too much money scouting around.


----------

